# Updating an Early Sig



## Willard (8 mo ago)

For anyone looking to bring an early Sig Sauer, the P6/P225 German version single stack 9mm. Here are some relatively easy upgrades.

Of course the Sig Sauer Short Reset Trigger (SRT) Kit will shorten the Single Action Reset distance, just as it does on the newer models. Of possible interest, is the same Decocking Lever used in the P220 Short Reset Trigger Kit, is also a viable replacement for the P6/P225, and will de-cock the Hammer sooner.


















Also the Original Pinned Mainspring/Strut Assembly can be replaced with the current E2 system used on newer models, which can reduce metal on metal contact between the Hammer Strut, Mainspring coils, and metal seat of the original assembly, and use an easier to replace Mainspring, of a slightly lower tension, to reduce double action Trigger Pull.

Use of the OEM Grips with this E2 Strut Assembly is possible, with a slight modification to the OEM grips... by grinding down the reinforcement ribs highlighted in orange, below, about 1/16" or so. But Hogue G-10s make a nice upgrade as well, and easily accept the Strut assembly upgrade without modification.


----------

